# Help me sex my New Rivers?



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I think I got two dudes but what do you dudes think?


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

That would be my guess....is there any way you can get closer pictures of the toe pads?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Based on just the back, I'd say the one on the right is female. It a tough call..


----------

